# BBC Have your say NHS Drugs



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?sortBy=1&forumID=5210&start=0&tstart=0&edition=1&ttl=20080811105240#paginator

I appreciate that cancer sufferes should be the number one priority for the NHS (providing IMO that it isnt stricitly caused themselves) howvere some of the comments that have lumped fertility treatment as the same as gastric bands and plastic surgery have enraged me...... one person commented that if money wasnt wasted on 'paying for someones MULTIPLE ATTEMPTS AT IVF they could pay for all treatment' LOL since when has anyone been given multiple attempts at IVF on the NHS - Foolish people who know nothing.

/links


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with ya KatieD and yes i agree that cancer should be the number 1 priority for the NHS but as for the comment the   person made about money being wasted on paying for someones multiple attempts at IVF they could pay for all treatment...well that's just as ignorant as the comment Church made.  

I haven't got any children of my own but my DP has children from a previous and because of this the NHS have said that if we need ''assisted conception'' we will have to go private. 
Now to me i don't find that fair, i know that there are couples out there where neither of them have kids so obviously they would be more of a priority than me but i don't see why myself and other women in the same situation should be penalised because their dp/h has children.  

They do boob jobs for people that get depressed about there chest and all other kinds of surgery for what ever reason and people don't really say anything but when it comes to helping a couple try and become a family people always find something to pick at. Dont they think infertility causes depression as well  

People don't seem to realise what infertility does to a woman and men for that matter unless they have been through it themselves & i think most of these over-opinionated people haven't so therefore think nothing off opening there mouths not even sparing a thought for people having problems and going thought tx.   

Sorry 2 ramble on lol 

Take Care 
Nikki x x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

What a shame the debate is now closed - I was going to add a little comment to all those stupid people going on about free IVF treatment.  They obviously don't realise that to receive fertility treatment on the NHS you have to fit into a very strict set criteria.  My DH also has a DS from previous marriage.  These people make me sick rambling on about something that they know very little about.  As tax payers since the age of 16 and also having BUPA (which is also paid for) you would think that we would at least get a little bit of help. 

Until people start realising that IF is a real issue debates like this will go on all the time.


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya,
how do we change people veiws on ivf, why do people think its so unimportant, why do people think wanting and wishing for a family is just not important at all , i dont get it.  
we need to get everybody the three treatment we should all get and rid the postcode lottley and all this if you have one alreally you cant have it, we should all get it if we need, it or make it a bit cheaper maybe , its just not fair.
were i live they want to put more money into stopping pregnant woman smoking,  like being pregnant is not a big enough insentiv, madness put the money into helping our dreams come true.
all the best girls love talie xx  xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Oh.my.god they're bloody lucky the debate is closed!!

I couldnt go more than a few pages without steam coming out my ears how dare they?? Are they really saying the fact that we cannot have children is in the same ballpark as having a frickin boob job? are they taking the p*ss? 

They should have left it open to let some of us have a say, coz as you said Katie there needs to be some knowledge on there from people who know!

I got ONE try on my nhs and i'm a perfectly healthy 25 year old woman who has worked since 15 years old paying NI from 16 and the ONLY time i've ever needed a hospital doctor is when i had an ectopic pregnancy 3 years ago, before that i never needed one! where is the justice in that? i will not be getting another try either *spits on the 'multiple tries' comment and stamps on it* but u can bet ur @ss some girl who hasnt even gone through puberty yet goes in to her gp with her flat chest, says she's depressed and gets them pumped up then grows and finds she has more then she can handle!! (i read an article from a girl that happened to, i will be digging it out later) 

I am fuming i may even write a strong worded letter!


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

I did not read much of this because I was fuming too much.  The person that put IVF with treating drug addicts really upset me - they chose to take drugs, I did not chose to be infertile.  I have not a penny of NHS money towards any of my treatments - when I started IUI and IVF there was no funding available in my area so the option was pay privately or accept it.  Now the is funding available here I do not qualify because DD resulted in one of the cycles I HAD to pay for.  People have no idea just how hard it is to get any treatment on the NHS.  The idea that NHS money is used for "multiple cycles" (ha, ha, ha) just shows how little is known and how some people should not comment on things they know nothing about.  It annoys be greatly that people seem to think that IVF is so trivial and to put it together with some forms of plastic surgery like it is something we have chosen to have to have.  The NHS fund many things that are not life threatening but that always seems to be the argument from these people - infertility is not going to kill you.  I remember feeling the same way when I read one of these about the recommendation from NICE that couples should be given three cycles of IVF on the NHS.  The number of people that said it was appalling without having any idea made me very cross.

S x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

In NI we get one NHS go. But I thought I would throw in some comparisons for everyone to chew over.......


My sister has had her ears pinned back twice (first time when she was 10 wasn't quite successful) on the NHS. 
A neighbour of my mum's had hair transplants on the NHS because "it affected his self-esteem and made him doubt his virility". He and his wife have 11 children.


Neither of those conditions will kill you either.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Morning ladies
I read a letter from some idiot the other morning in the free metro paper.....basically along the same lines "why should we fund expensive infertility treatment for these SELFISH people"
I was shaking with anger,I really had to focus on NOt thinking about it because I found it so insulting.
I have been,by some peoples standards on this board, lucky...in that I have had 6 cycles of iui funded. It was a total waste of time but at least I was given a chance. I finally fit the criteria for one free IVF and the other two and any subsequent ones have been/will be funded by us (with obviously no guarantee that it will ever work...unlike most cosmetic surgery etc) The main issue for me in this debate is how disgusting peoples attitude is to those of us suffering infertility. They have NO idea the pain that we go through which pretty much affects all aspects of our life. reproducing/family life etc is pretty much what keeps the human race going and I just dont understand how anyone can think we are being selfish for wanting a child, to have a family to love for christ sake!!!!!!!!!    
The other issue is this ridiculous postcode lottery........we dont live in a massive country, surely to god it would be reasonably easy to make the system fair for all. Give everyone the same and that definately includes women whose OH has a child from a previous relationship.. (i think that is outrageous these women are being denied........I would be tempted to lie about it, sorry but who is going to find out and I feel that strongly about it) 
There is so many ridiculous elements of funding within the NHS, the people suffering Alzheimers who are not allowed a very cheap drug which could help them considerably, disgusting! the women denied a drug to help them beat breast cancer! there is just no logic..
I am a nurse and have looked after all sorts of people who some may think arent deserving of NHS funds, i.e transexuals having EXTREMELY expensive sex change ops...that is not my opinion btw but I'm sure it is some peoples. just using it as an example.
Education and health and that includes treatment that will help with things that are affecting you psychologically (i.e infertility and big ears that need pinning back) should be available for all .maybe if we didnt spend so much money starting wars in other countries and funding countless illegal immigrants education/housing etc there may be more money in the NHS pot.......and the NHS needs a big shake up to, all the waste and constant changing of systems and managers getting paid for doing nothing...
RA RA RA!! sorry, rant over. just a few of my thoughts!  
love to you all xx


----------

